# Ranger 37 - should I??



## JohnEltin (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello, I'm new and about to make a decision on a Ranger 37, only because it's within my budget and I wonder what are the pros and cons for cruising and live-aboard. 
I've only ever sailed beach cats (every day for half of each year) but want to 'buy the boat and sail away'!
Any advice would be most appreciated. JohnEltin


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Great old race boat with decent accomodations. Very conservative by today's race standards. Won the SORC when it was new. Good looking boat. Tankage will be low for cruising. I could enjoy owning that boat. I say do it. Just sail with small lp headsails until you get comfortable with it. Don't listen to the people who will tell you that all IOR boats are monsters. They are not. If you limit your spin flying to winds under 15 knots until you get to know the boat you will be just fine. I don't consider 6' draft "deep" but I live on Puget Sound where draft is not an issue. Until you run aground.

How about posting a pic of the boat?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Ranger 28/32/37 series are, IMO, some of the nicest looking executions of the 70s IOR tumblehome hull era, Gary Mull had a nice touch with the lines.

The 37 will be at its' best upwind, and as the Maestro says if you choose your sails and apparent angles wisely these types can offer a lot of boat for the money.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Eltin, John "Don't let the sun go down on [that deal]..."


----------



## JohnEltin (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you all for replying.
I intend to sail from the south coast of Australia to the east and north to Queensland AFTER I've gotten a bit of experience locally.
I am looking for long term cruising and 'live aboard'. 

The boat is actually advertised as an 'S&S' for some reason! 

The hull is 1982 but there are some problems which are worrying me.
I have contacted the man who did the last slipping (17 months ago) and he says it was 'very untidy' underneath and probably needed to be sanded back to the fibreglass. The seller says 'this is untrue' as there has been a bit of conflict between them.

Hull Serial No: AUTSA008798AK3 ENGINE NO: VE198325406 - NANNI 29HP

She was last surveyed Oct 2010 and even then that report has her named as an 'S&S' and advertised as such. However, the owners confided she is a Ranger 37 and they've hardly sailed her in the 3 years of ownership.


So.... I may have to suffer the expense of slipping her before purchase and then decide if I want to spend the money which (I was told by the last slipmaster) could be in the region of 10 to 20 thousand dollars!! That would turn a cheap boat into an expensive one and leave me a penniless lasker!

I'll try to add a photo later today.

Thanks again, J


----------



## JohnEltin (Sep 29, 2012)

_The Ranger 28/32/37 series are, IMO,_

What is IMO ??


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

In My Opinion


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

A couple of details in this thread make me think John and respondents are talking about two different boats. The Gary Mull Ranger 37 was first built in 1973. It seems strange that the boat John's looking at was built in 1982 - well past when it would have been a hot IOR prospect. Ranger 37's were built by Ranger, later taken over by Bangor Punta. the HIN number AUTSA008798AK3 does not look it derives from either of those names. The HIN number looks more like an Australian builder, and the broker's describing the boat as a S&S design starts to make some sense if the boat is not a Gary Mull Ranger 37. A plan drawing or some photos might clarify this, and lead to more apt advice.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Paul, you're right.. this must be a totally different 'Ranger' that what I/we were thinking.

Now we need pictures.....


----------



## JohnEltin (Sep 29, 2012)

Still blocked!

Just google *John Ahern Textiles* and look for 'Ranger Sail' bottom left and it will take you to the photos.

Moderator says: To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 3 posts.

Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's one of your pics:










Looks like a Mull Ranger 37 to me.. but if built in 82 in may be a version built by someone else who purchased the tooling and molds. The rest of your pictures have the Ranger look too, to my eye.

Here's more info on the US version

RANGER 37 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Look familiar?

btw the post requirements for posting links and pics is standard anti-spam measures on many forum software.. don't take it personally


----------



## JohnEltin (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the response 'Faster' - I already saw those Ranger specs and it looks the same. Mine might even be a 1980 Hull. 

Here's what a more experienced cruising friend advised: May be a bit flimsy. Also, may date back to the 1970's I think...prone to osmosis.


One item...the keel...draft seems to be between 5ft6 and 6 feet in the ones I had a look at. The keel is deep and short fore and aft, similar to our Duncanson. Such keels work well, but the draft can be a bloody nuisance...very restrictive with regards places to anchor...estuaries, idyllic coral atolls with dusky maiden beckoning, etc. Also...not Easy to go aground with..tippy.....and difficult on some slipways also.


If I were to get another yacht, for cruising, and if I were not fussy about speed, only seaworthiness....then I would go for something around the same size...37 feet is fine...but with a longer cruising keel and no more than 4 ft6 draft!!!!! Much better...maybe not so good to windward, but what the hell!


Seems this boat may be unsuitable for the Great Barrier Reef and Corel Seas ????. And maybe bob about too much for comfort?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Does look like the right boat. They're nice. Decent sailing qualities from what I've heard. The pictures make it look like she's in good shape w/some nice gear. The draft may make gunkholing difficult, but for the Great Barrier Reef - you're either floating or aground, no?, pretty much regardless of your draft. If the price is right...


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

John, I would put money on a Gary Mulls Ranger 37. Faster may be right with someone else building it but if this one is built by Ranger in Calif. I wouldn't consider it flimsy. The 1977 Ranger I owned was built extremely well in my opinion. Every time I got into a project I was impressed with the construction.


----------



## JohnEltin (Sep 29, 2012)

...and I'm prevented from sending the link to the actual advert but anyone interested can to google:
SPARKMAN & STEPHENS 38 boat details - BoatPoint Australia


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, from looking at the listing..

photo gallery popup with enquiry

It's definitely the Mull boat, at least externally. Comparing the interior layout to the specs on sailboatdata.com there's quite a difference. Someone's confused about the S&S label, but interesting that the layout is much 'cruisier' than that shown in the specs.

I think she'll be a pretty nice boat, looks cared for and well equipped. As with any 70s IOR design you're going to have to be sensible about sail selection and sailing angles, esp in a real breeze. Motivated seller by the looks of it too.


----------



## u4ea (Oct 11, 2010)

Osmosis is common on plastic boats of that era. But lots of very strong, long lasting boats were built back then. Get a survey. Hard to have confidence in the build by an unknown manufacturer (1982 is long after the end of production by Ranger in Costa Mesa).

They sail very nicely.


----------



## JohnEltin (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for saving me from the hole I almost fell into thru my naivety and gullibility. The lack of 'pedigree' gave me time to think while I followed up on some suspicions:

1. The surveyor confirmed the summary page and signature of his report was forged - I noticed this in a mis-spelling of the company name!

2. The seller has several different aliases on the various documents.

3. Your opinions and advice convinced me I'd be better off with a 'cruiser' for long term cruising and live-aboad.

Lesson learned: 'buyer beware'. 

Thanks again!! J


----------

